# Stolen Boat Frisco, CO



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

That really sucks ass Josh after all that trouble we went through to get that boat out. I will keep an eye out for a cracked green nomad 8.5 left side. And will dish out a beat down for sure!!!!!
LANCE


----------



## krashhadley (Mar 13, 2008)

River karma is a bitch, I hope that is a bit of consolation to you. Whoever did it will get a beat down in the that boat. The river will remember. At least I hope so. Good luck


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Will keep an eye out. Sorry about your boat.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Crabs to the thief!


----------



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll be keeping an eye out for your GREEN NOMAD 8.5. Hopefully we catch the D-Bag.


----------

